# Is something wrong with my tires?



## 330iGT (Feb 1, 2003)

Whenever I drive in the rain with my s03's, front of the car seems to have an amazing level of grip, but I think something is wrong because the steering also gets VERY heavy. Not that I don't like it, but compared with driving in the dry, I have never experienced this. Furthermore, even the slightest tap on the brakes, you can feel the weight of the car shift to the front at relatively low speeds. My UUC sway bars are setup at stiff front, and stiff rear, and I do feel that my car does tend to oversteer in the dry, but the massive grip in the front only in the rain seems a bit awkward. Anyone know if this a problem and why so?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

How long have you had the S-03s? I found that as they age, and the tread depth decrease, they lose wet grip proportionally. And I've also found the rears wear down at a much faster pace, almost 2:1 compared to the fronts...

It's possible that your rears are significantly more worn than the fronts and that's causing the "heavy" front sensation in the wet. Just a guess.


----------



## 330iGT (Feb 1, 2003)

600(six hundred) miles on the tires.


----------

